# Another 'Davidson' for Bill....



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2013)

No. 235 Squadron..
Bristol Blenheim Mk. IV, T1999, LA-S..
Operation, Danish Sweep..
Base: Bircham Newton..
Time: 11:00..
Crew: P/O Davidson, Sgt. Brazier and Sgt Aslett..

Damaged by flak off the coast of Denmark. Crashed on landing due to u/c damage, caught fire, causing the hung up bombs to explode, further injuring Sgt Aslett. P/O Davidson and Sgt Brazier rescued Sgt Aslett from the flames..


----------



## N4521U (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for this.
Good one. Don't have this Dvdsn on my list. 
Where did you find him?
Any other info?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2013)

All I have for this gentleman.
Found him in my Royal Air Force, Coastal Command Losses of the Second World War...Volume 1, Aircraft and Crew Losses 1939-1941...
Think that there were another two crews listed in the book, with a Davidson among them...


----------



## N4521U (May 4, 2013)

Thanks.....for posting this one.

Bill


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2013)

Anytime mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2013)

great find Jan, list gets bigger Bill!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2013)

*Mission:* Gardening 

*Date:* 07/08th March 1942 (Saturday/Sunday)

*Unit:* No: 50 Squadron

*Type:* Hampden I

*Serial:* AE400

*Code:* VN-?

*Base:* R.A.F. Skellingthorpe, Lincolnshire

*Location:* Bay of Biscay?

*Pilot:* F/O. Allan Godfrey Davidson 61280 R.A.F.V.R. Age 27. Killed 

*Pilot 2-Obs:* Sgt. Leslie Norman Follows 1178923 R.A.F.V.R. Age ? Killed

*W/Op/Air/Gnr:* Sgt. William Mervyn Alastair Eardley 1182318 R.A.F.V.R. Age ? Killed

*W/Op/Air/Gnr:* Sgt. Gordon Shackleton 1101049 R.A.F.V.R. Age 27. Killed

*REASON FOR LOSS:*

Took off at 02.17 hrs. from R.A.F. Skellingthorpe, Lincolnshire to drop mines in the "Artichokes" area 

A double operation taking place by Bomber Command this night with 17 aircraft bombing the Submarine pens at St. Nazaire with a further 17 aircraft (Hampdens) being dispatched to drop mines off Lorient.

The body of Sgt. Leslie N. Follows was washed ashore at Finistère on the 11th March, the remainder were not found, it is assumed that the aircraft was lost in the Bay. No claims for nightfighter attacks have been found, so it is possible the aircraft (the only one lost on the raid) was hit by flak.






F/O. Allan Godfrey Davidson 

Thomas and Millicent Davidson of Kenley, Surrey - father and mother of F/O. Davidson sadly also lost another son, Capt. Douglas M. Davidson M.C. South Wales Borderers - serving as a commando with No. 1 Unit. Killed on Tuesday 16th March 1943, almost a year to the day. 

--------------------------------------

*Mission:* Dortmund

*Date:* 15th November 1944

*Unit:* No. 115 Squadron ("Despite the Elements")

*Type:* Lancaster I

*Serial:* NN706

*Code:* KO-B

*Base:* Witchford, Cambridge.

*Location:* Leverkusen, Germany.

*Pilot:* Fl/Lt. John William Davidson J/26633 R.C.A.F Age 21. Killed.

*Fl/ Eng:* Sgt. Arthur Douglas Ward Gillibrand 572714 R.A.F Age 23 Killed.

*Nav:* F/O. James Henry Powner 153204 R.A.F.V.R Age 20. Killed.

*Air/Bmr:* F/O. Charles Douglas Dowse 153656 R.A.F.V.R Age 23. Killed.

*W/Op/Air/Gnr:* F/O. Joseph Reginald Dunford J/38266 R.C.A.F. Age. 22 Killed.

*Air/Gnr:* Fl/Sgt. Donald Nelson Page J/95462 R.C.A.F Age ? Killed.

*Air/Gnr:* Fl/Sgt. Kerry Milton Crayston J/95218 R.C.A.F Age. 20. Killed.

*REASON FOR LOSS:*

Took off at 12.41 hrs from Witchford near Ely in Cambridgeshire to attack Dortmund. 177 Lancaster's took part in this G-H attack on the oil plant in Dortmund which had been classed as very accurate even though the raid took place with thick cloud. This Lancaster NN706 collided with another Lancaster HK595 in a mid air collision also from the same squadron. These were the only aircraft to be lost on this raid. The crew of the HK595 Lancaster flown by Sqn/Ldr. Hugh Wilfred Castle were also all lost.

----------------------------------------------

*Mission:* Homberg

*Date:* 20/21st July 1944 (Thursday/Friday)

*Unit:* No: 75 (N.Z.) Squadron R.A.F.

*Type:* Lancaster I

*Serial:* HK569

*Code:* AA-Q

*Base:* R.A.F. Mepal, Cambridgeshire.

*Location:* Kessel

*Pilot:* Fl/Sgt. Neil Douglas Davidson NZ422057 R.N.Z.A.F. Age 21. Killed

*Fl/Eng:* Sgt. Robert Gerald Sloman 914220 R.A.F.V.R. Age 24. Killed

*Nav:* Sgt. Arthur Ernest John Goddard 1323141 R.A.F.V.R. Age 22. Killed

*Air/Bmr:* Sgt. Thomas Gilbert Little 1459875 R.A.F. Age 21. P.O.W. No: 52469 Camp: (9C) Muhlhausen, Nurnberg

*W/Op/Air/Gnr:* Sgt. Douglas Corris 1501099 R.A.F.V.R. Age 25. Killed

*Air/Gnr (mid upper):* Sgt. Raymond Stanley Lang 1896528 R.A.F.V.R. Age 32. Killed

*Air/Gnr (rear):* Fl/Sgt. Henry John Hiscox 928092 R.A.F.V.R. Age 35. Killed

*REASON FOR LOSS:*

Lancaster took off from RAF Mepal, Cambridgeshire, England, on its way to bomb the Fischer Tropsch oil refinery/aviation fuel producer in Homberg, Germany. It was attacked by a German night-fighter flown by Oblt. Dietrich Schmidt of 8./NJG1 over Heibloem, Limburg, Netherlands on its way to the target. It crashed into a river bank at 01.25 hrs near Kessel after the pilot avoided a village called Reuver.





Above left to right: Fl/Sgt. Davidson, Sgt. Sloman, Sgt. Goddard and Sgt. Corris 

Sgt. Little and Fl/Sgt. Hiscox survived the crash however Fl/Sgt. Hiscox died on the river bank, discovered by Sef Williams - subsequently buried in the village of Beesel. Sgt Little became a P.O.W. surviving the war. No bodies were found for the rest of the crew and they are commemorated on the Runnymede Memorial.

----------------------------------------------


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2013)

Two short ones;
Halifax III, LK834, LK-E Flown by Sgt William Davidson, killed with 7 crew when their aircraft collided with MZ696 over Balkholme, near Goole, Yokshire. 
Wg Cdr R. T. P. Davidson, Hawker Typhoon Mk. IB, MN518, code R-D....


----------



## N4521U (May 15, 2013)

Sorry Jan, I missed the last two posts........ good ones, I will note them with the others.

RTP Davidson's Typhoon was my BG8 entry. He is Canadian, went back to Canada to train new pilots as he escaped from EU and could not return to combat. Retired 30 yrs, I believe, from the RCAF.

Keepum comin if you findum.
Bill


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2013)

Done good there Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 15, 2013)

Will do Bill, mate, always glad to help...!


----------



## Matt308 (May 15, 2013)

That was a beauty!


----------



## N4521U (May 16, 2013)

I have found another Davidson, flew the Hurri Mk. IID with 6 Sqn in Egypt. Can Openers, with the 40mm cannon. May get one for GB18!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 16, 2013)

That would fit nicely Bill!


----------



## N4521U (May 16, 2013)

The one I am looking at is on ebay, just went to 23.59
Hobbycraft Mk.IID, only one I been able to find!
Bugger


----------



## rochie (May 16, 2013)

here you go bill

HOBBYCRAFT HOBBYCRAFT 1/48 1582 HAWKER HURRICANE Mk.II

or you not keen on the hobbycraft kit ?


----------



## N4521U (May 16, 2013)

I read a review on the Hobbycraft **Hurricane IID and it pretty much debunked all the bad press it gets. 

As far as I can find it's the only Mk.IID in a box without conversion. Remains to be seen if it has only one wing gun for aiming. At 15 pounds the one on ebay at 14.50 dollars isn't too bad then, just depends on how high it goes when it finishes. I had been unable to find prices to compare till you sent me this link. Thanks for that.

I placed a bid at 16 bucks............. see what happens.


----------



## rochie (May 16, 2013)

You want me to post pics of my hobby craft Hurricane IID ?


----------



## N4521U (May 16, 2013)

Sure! By all means.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2013)

keep an eye open for one Bill...


----------



## N4521U (May 17, 2013)

This one on ebay went up to 19.50 and din;t know how much higher the other guy would go so I pulled out. The one in the link above is 14.50 BP, so the 19.50 wasn't all that bad. Bugger.


----------



## Airframes (May 17, 2013)

Bill, if you can't find a Hobbycraft kit, or the expensive Hasegawa kit, then Revell did one, ex-Hasegawa, but around half the price. There's also the old Monogram kit, which, although basic, is not bad overall, and wide open to scratch-building detail. It's the one I used for the Bob Cross Hurricane build. This can be found for a quite low price, normally around £8 or £9 in the UK.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 20, 2013)

Do you have this one Bill? 







The crew and the Rainbow Corner II, Left to Right:
Sgt. George Wells (Radioman-Waist Gunner) Sgt. Jesse Harper (Flight Engineer) Sgt. Chalmer Johnson (Tail Gunner) 2nd Lt. Ellis Davidson (pilot, transferred 3/44) 2nd Lt. Clyde Loomis (Bombardier - Navigator), 2nd Lt. Max Bedell (Co-Pilot, Pilot from 3/44) 2nd Lt. Jimmie DeLoach, not pictured (co-pilot 3/44)


----------



## Lucky13 (May 20, 2013)

How about this one then? 






_WASP pilots Eloise Huffines Bailey, Millie Davidson Dalrymple, Elizabeth McKethan Magid, and Clara Jo Marsh Stember in front of their B-24 aircraft, 1943_

There's a Davidson there!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2013)

A couple more kits required then!


----------



## rochie (May 20, 2013)

here you go Bill, my Hobby craft Hurricane II kit
bit basic but not bad, doesn't include the deeper armoured radiator bath though but no worries i have a spare if you need it !


----------



## Lucky13 (May 20, 2013)

A-20G-20-DO "Hell'N Pelican II", Serial Number 42-86786, Tail F, USAAF 5th AF, 312th BG, 388th BS

Former Assignments: 3rd BG 90th BS

c1944

April 17, 1944

Pilot 2nd Lt. Charles Davidson (survived) Houma, LA Gunner Sgt. John McKenna, 6644691 (WIA, survived) Yongstown, OH Force Landed April 16, 1944 "Black Sunday" at 17:15

Aircraft History: Built at Douglas at Long Beach, CA. Delivered to the US Army on September 1, 1943.

Wartime History: Crated and shipped to Australia, it was re-assembled at Melbourne, and flown northward to Port Moresby during November or December 1943. Assigned to the 3rd Bombardment Group, 90th Bombardment Squadron. Nicknamed "Louisiana Belle" and the nose was adorned with a shark tooth marking and operated at 17 Mile Drome near Port Moresby.

During February 1944, assigned to the 312th Bombardment Group, 388th Bombardment Squadron. Assigned to Lt. William Mathison, who renamed it "Gloria", but required additional repairs and servicing. On March 21, 1944 this aircraft was repaired and flown to Gusap Airfield.

Assigned to pilot Charles Davidson who nicknamed it "Hell'N Pelican II", after his previous aircraft P-40N "The Hell'N Pelican". Crew Chief "Fudgie" Figuerido choose Tail Code "F" (for the first letter of his surname). A white heart was added to the rear fuselage, the marking of the 388th Bombardment Squadron.

On March 29, 1944 flew its first combat mission on a low level strike over Bunabun Harbor, and continued flying missions based at Gusap Airfield.

Mission History: Took off from Gusap Airfield on a low level mission against Hollandia. On the return flight, the formation ran into bad weather and "Hell'N Pelican" ran low on fuel to the west of Madang. Davidson offered McKenna the chance to bail out, but he responded "Lieutenant what are you going to do?" Davidson said "I'm going in with the ship." and McKenna said in reply "Let's go." This was one of 37 aircraft lost on "Black Sunday" when the 5th Air Force suffered its greatest operational loss of the war.

Lowering the flaps, this aircraft force landed into kunai grass near Amaimon. During the crash landing at 17:15, the propellers were bent back and the left wing leading edge was damaged from an impact with a small tree while skidding over 300 meters. Both were unhurt in the landing and spent the night with the aircraft, behind enemy lines.

Rescue: The next morning, the A-20 and crew were spotted by a P-47 Thunderbolt, which dropped them a message, but it landed too far away to retrieve. Later, a flight of six A-20 flew overhead and dropped notes, but again they were unable to be found. Later, a single A-20 dropped a note that read "Food on the way", plus a radio, rations, lifeboat and first aid kit. Everything was recovered except for the radio. Although both were alive, their familes were notifed they were missing in action.

At 16:00, an L-5 from the 25th Liaison Squadron photographed the intact A-20 from the air. Also, dropped a note to the crew with a map indicating their location and instructing them to to walk to the crash site of A-20 "Lady Constance". Both departed southward in the last afternoon with improvised backpacks made from their parachutes. Camping for the night, a rain storm flooded the area and fouled their weapons and ruined their compass.

During the morning of April 18, a Japanese patrol of ten soldiers passed nearby. After waiting for them to pass, they returned to the A-20, and camped at the edge of the jungle near the wreck. On April 19, a pair of Japanese aircraft strafed the wreck once and departed.

Dropped another note, they were instructed to clear a runway for an L-5 to land to rescue them. Working during the day in shifts. Again and the following day, a pair of Japanese aircraft returned to strafe the wreck. Trying to help clear the kunai grass, an L-5 dropped a incendiary bomb, but it failed to ignite and rains put out fires lit on the ground. Again on April 22, a P-40 dropped a incendiary, but the ground was too wet to burn.

After Australian trips captured Madang, the crew were instead instructed to walk to the Gogol River, 1.5km away. Before departing, Davidson removed the Douglas logo from the control yoke. It took them two days to reach the river through difficult vegetation, then floated down the Gogol River in a life raft, passing many crocodiles and monitored from above by an L-5.

On May 1, they spotted the HMAS Matafele and were taken aboard and transported to Madang Airfield. An L-5 arrived to transport both to Gusap Airfield, returning both to duty. Davidson had a beard after two weeks in the jungle.

Afterwards, Davidson was assigned another A-20 which he never named. On October 11, 1944 McKenna died as a passenger aboard B-25D 41-30525.

Wreckage: The wreckage remained in situ and was visible from the air during 1944 and used as a navigation reference by pilots of the squadron. By the 1950, jungle growth had overgrown the wreck. Known only to villagers. During the 1960's, Chinese youths from Madang removed several of the nose machine guns, one of the top turrets machine guns and cockpit instruments. The nose art faded off, revealing the prior names "Gloria", "Louisiana Belle" and the shark tooth markings.

During August 1979, Michael Claringbould learned about the wreck from a kiap (patrol officer) at Bogia. Trekking to Amaimon with two locals, Claringbould walked to the crash site and noted the serial number.

Writing to the USAF Historical Section at Maxwell AFB, the details of the crash were confirmed. With the help of Russell Sturzebecker, he was put into contact with former pilot, Charles Davidson, who he met in 1985 at the 312th Bombardment Group reunion in Niagara Falls, NY.

Salvage: With Claringbould's assistance, the RAAF planned a training exercise "Operation Venture One" to salvage an A-20 wreck as a training exercise, using a CH-47 Chinook from 12 Squadron. Assembling at Amberley Airfield on September 11, 1984 the team departed for PNG. 1 AD C.O. Tom Kelly was tasked with disassembly of the wreck. Departing on September 14, the team flew to Daru Airfield and then onward to Jackson Airport.

The CH-47 departed on September 17 to relocate the crash site, included passengers S/L Rick Lunburg, Michael Claringbould and Bruce Hoy, curator of modern history at the PNG Museum. They surveyed the area from the air to locate the wreck. On September 18, five team members were landed to disassemble the aircraft. When it proved too heavy to lift, the engines were removed and finally air lifted the fuselage to Madang Airport on October 1 and made a second trip for the ground crew and engines.

Loaded aboard the HMAS Tarakan, the aircraft was transported to Brisbane arriving in November 1984. Afterwards, transported to Amberley Airfield for storage and restoration Restored by the RAAF at at Amberley Restoration Facility by a team led by Denis Doggett during 1984-1996, using parts salvaged from other New Guinea A-20s. The aircraft was meticulously restored to static condition.

At the 1985 312th Bombardment Group reunion, Claringbould presented Davidson the original flight yoke from the aircraft as a gift.

During a ceremony on September 12, 1996, the A-20 was officially handed back to the Papua New Guinea government. In attendance was former pilot Charles Davidson, and his wife Thelma Davidson.

The aircraft is in storage pending the completion of display facilities for the PNG Museum in Port Moresby. It is viewable by appointment.


----------



## Rogi (May 20, 2013)

I emerged from my work fueled couple months to find your post  You know theres a Hobbycraft Hurricane Mk II night fighter kit....that can be converted from a,b,c and I think d....

I have it somewhere in my stash so if your still on the prowl for one...pm me and let me know


----------



## N4521U (May 20, 2013)

Wow *Jan*, you're hard to keep up with!
*I don't have the Ellis Dvdsn plane..... beauty, I will put him, in my list. *Do you have any other info on this one, Sqdn?*
*Do have the Girls. Can you imagine giving a daughter a name like Huffines????? Must be a misprint.
*Do have the Pelikan. _I've made art work for the nose art and will do that one in 1/72nd, I have a kit, for the next GB19 nose art, and will have decals made for it_. But didn't know it went back to PNG. I do have pictures of the plane and Dvdsn at the ceremony.

*Karl*....... looking at the kit parts you posted, I am now wondering how the this kit got such a favorable review. Looking at the prop blades they alone may take an hour to clean up! 

*Igor* I appreciate the offer, and all the others, But....... looks like I'm gonna be outta commission for about 6 weeks plus during this GB. The 6th of June it will be shoulder tendon, rotator cuff, surgery. One hour operation, but six weeks in a bl00dy sling, then physical therapy. So anything else for this GB is kinda outta the question and will probably struggle a little to get the Lanc finished. But then I'm always right on the wire anyway.

This is great tho..... keepum comin if you findum! 
So far I've got over 60!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 21, 2013)

As always Bill, a pleasure! 
Cool pic!


----------



## rochie (May 21, 2013)

N4521U said:


> *Karl*....... looking at the kit parts you posted, I am now wondering how the this kit got such a favorable review. Looking at the prop blades they alone may take an hour to clean up!



Bill my kit was second hand and it seems the the first owner put putty on the prop blades maybe to cover bad molding


----------



## rochie (Oct 29, 2013)

found this today bill, whilst looking through Kagero's F4-F Wildacat book.

not sure if you are aware of this one ?






no pictures but units he flew with are marked


----------



## N4521U (Oct 29, 2013)

I do have this one. 
But never looked farther than this listing till now.
He was an FM-2 pilot with VC-27 and found a photo of him in the cockpit on a roster page. One of 33 FM-2 pilots with this Sqn. No other info however. I'll keep looking.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2013)

Bill,
Did you have F/Sgt F. G Davidson of No. 33 Squadron (Hurricane), P/O G. G. Davidson of No. 412 Squadron (Spitfire), P/O H. J. Davidson of No. 427 Squadron (Halifax), F/O J. F. Davidson of No. 421 Squadron (Spitfire)?


----------



## N4521U (Nov 9, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Bill,
> Did you have F/Sgt F. G Davidson of No. 33 Squadron (Hurricane), P/O G. G. Davidson of No. 412 Squadron (Spitfire), P/O H. J. Davidson of No. 427 Squadron (Halifax), F/O J. F. Davidson of No. 421 Squadron (Spitfire)?



Don't have F.G.
Don't have G.G., but have another G.G. from 401 Sqdn Spits.
Don't have H.J.
Don't have J.F.

Now I've got more searching to do.
Thanks, and keep them coming.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2013)

No problem pal, always a pleasure to help....


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 18, 2013)

Hiya Bill, Have you got this Davidson on your list?
OG1609 | Australian War Memorial


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 18, 2013)

Just saw this thread. Always looking at aircraft and details, never people. Will keep an eye out now.

Geo


----------



## N4521U (Nov 18, 2013)

Aw Geo, you've done so much already!!!

Andy, I do have this one already............. But..... _it has lead me to many more_. Including this one showing D Dvdsn and his personal nose art on his 450 Sqdn P-40 that was adopted by the rest of the pilots as an informal Sqdn mascot!!! I coulda done it for my Nose Art GB..... Many thanks for the link.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 18, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Don't have G.G., but have another G.G. from 401 Sqdn Spits.



Could be the same guy if transferred. Both are RCAF squadrons.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 19, 2013)

True, I'll see if I can find service numbers.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi Bill, there is a decal sheet available with that nose art. I'd be confirming the serial number first though.
Raaf P 40K M Kittyhawk Wwii Decals 1 48 Scale N48017 | eBay


----------



## N4521U (Nov 20, 2013)

Those are "Novascale" decals, and have heard nothing good about them, just questionable at this point in time. Unsure of quality until someone comes up with the goods here.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 20, 2013)

And by This photo, credited to be D Davidson in the cockpit, it looks like a W at the back.
Don't know what the serial would be.

***Anything anybody see to indicate what model P-40 this is???


----------



## N4521U (Nov 22, 2013)

Didn't show as a new post so...

anyone have a clue which model P-40 that is up there in previous post?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2013)

Looks like a P-40.....

Ok, ok, calm down, never heard English being abused like that before, no need for a language like that....geeez..! 

Anyway, looking at the bottom of the windscreen, I'd say P-40N....


----------



## N4521U (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you Jan..........


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2014)

Do you have Flg. Off. J. Davidson, No. 3 Squadron RAAF, he downed a Ju 87 in Hurricane V7566 on 03/04/41.....?


----------



## N4521U (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for that.
Nope, don't have That one.
Any other info on him?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2014)

I'll see if I find anything else about him in my 'Hurricanes over Tobruk' book mate....


----------



## N4521U (Mar 16, 2014)

Hmm, '41-'44 3 sqn flew the P-40 Kittyhawk, then the Mustang '44-'45...... blue tail, white southern cross.
Interesting, the serial is shown with 3 sqn and transferred out? But not the year.
That Hurricane served in 73 sqn in Africa in '41........................


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi Bill. 3 sqn flew hurricanes from Jan to May 1941, before that they flew Lysanders, gauntlets and gladiators in the Desert.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2014)

Let you know Bill, if there's any more Davidsons in the other books, as they arrive...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 16, 2014)

Wildcat said:


> Hi Bill. 3 sqn flew hurricanes from Jan to May 1941, before that they flew Lysanders, gauntlets and gladiators in the Desert.



That's what I am finding out. The diary of Peter Turnbull 1940-41 in the desert is a bit confusing and has to be read carefully. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2014)

Sgt, No. 126 Squadron, F. Davidson, bailed out from EF569 coded X-Z on the 13/06/43...
Sgt, No. 126 Squadron, J. S. Davidson claimed two Bf 109's while flying JK522 coded MK-O, don't know what date though...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 17, 2014)

Nope, not them either. Turns out they are brothers.
Just to show what I've found so far.... and the 2sort list has more in it. There are only a few who were not pilots. Some Naval and Army officers and a couple of EM. Submariners and one RN Lt involved in Jaywick. Quite a list, never had any idea there would be so many, and still counting. Thanks to some of yous guys on the forum.0h gz


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2014)

Do you have this lad....
F/O J. T. Davidson, No. 137 Squadron, Manston. 
Davidson, while flying a Mk. IV equipped with 40mm cannons, destroyed two trains, one at Cotemark and one at Statisrate in Belgium, 23/07/43, he was, unfortunately, shot down and killed by fire from a friendly fighter...

Don't have the code for the aircraft, but have the serial....KZ662.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 6, 2014)

Didn't have the circumstances. It was a ****Hurricane, Spitfire? It was August 14, 1943.
I'll have to look up the serial.

Thanks for that mate.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2014)

Anytime Bill, always a pleasure to help mate!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2014)

Also found this in my Hurricane book... 

_Meanwhile the first CAM-ship scheduled to sail with an MSFU pilot had been made ready for catapult trials on the Clyde, and Plt Off H. J. Davidson, RAFVR, made the first launch from SS Empire Rainbow on the 31st of May, steaming downriver at some 10 knots. When the two of the rockets on the catapult failed to ignite, and the throttle lever edged back - reducing power - owing to the friction nut not being tightened, the Hurricane only barely escaped striking the water as Davidson struggled to gain airspeed. He eventually climbed away and landed safely at Abbotsinch, having also discovered that he'd forgotten to lower any flap for the launch. He nevertheless accompanied Empire Rainbow on her first voyage to Halifax as a CAM-ship, and was followed by Plt Off A. R. McL. Campbell in Empire Moon within a fortnight. By the of June six of the 35 CAM-ships had started sailing with the Atlantic convoys._

Just need to find the serial now....  

Edit:

*Empire Rainbow*
Empire Rainbow was a 6,942 GRT CAM ship which was built by Greenock Dockyard Co Ltd, Greenock. Launched on 27 December 1940 and completed in May 1941. Torpedoed on 26 July 1942 and sunk by U-607 at 47°08′N 42°57′W while a member of Convoy ON 113.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 6, 2014)

You want some Davidsons, Bill? Here's some more...







I'll see if I can find the S/N as well.

Geo


----------



## N4521U (Apr 7, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> You want some Davidsons, Bill? Here's some more...
> 
> View attachment 258633
> 
> ...



Thanks for that, I've put them in the list and will have to cross check to see if I havem already.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2014)

Start buildin' Bill!


----------



## N4521U (Apr 8, 2014)

I got two stacks now............... I said I wouldn't!
One GB's, HS-4 and Davidsons (12)
One HARS builds (7)


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2014)

Do you have these two Bill, from my new Halifax book...?

F/Lt Davidson of No. 35 Squadron and flying Halifax *HR897* and coded *TL-F*...(suspect this being a misprint, as I can't find a HR897, the series block is 832-879). This makes *TL-F* a B/GR Mk. II.
Sgt W. Davidson of No. 158 Squadron and flying Halifax B Mk. III *LK834* and coded *NP-E*...


----------

